# Skimmer im Eigenbau



## Joschi (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo ,hat jemand schonmal einen Skimmer selber gebaut oder hat jemand ne Bauanleitung für mich?Dank im vorraus


----------



## karsten. (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

Hallo 

da gibt es hier mehrere Möglichkeiten 

einmal : die Suchfunktion benutzen 


oder im Unterforum Eigenbau auf der ersten Seite 

das 

und das

und das


und wen das nichts ist 

der ist für alle McGyver´s immer gut  


mfG


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

So manchmal ist es ja doch gar nicht so schlecht, wenn ein Forenmitglied eine Frage stellt, auf die dann die Antwort der Spezialisten "_Benutze bitte die Suchfunktion_" lautet (auch wenn wir Euer Schimpfen über diese Meinung fast schon hören können : : : ).


Wir haben die Teichtechnik gekauft. Warum? Weil wir zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen sind, dass man den Skimmer auch hätte selbst bauen können (eine furchtbare Erkenntnis .... und das mir, als passioniertem Heimwerker  ). Erst durch die Frage von Joschi und dem Hinweis von Karsten:



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> der ist für alle McGyver´s immer gut


 
haben wir die McGyver-Teichbau-Seite kennengelernt. Schade, etwas spät. Da hätte es noch einiges an Verbesserungspotential für unser Projekt gegeben, allein, weil die Anpassung an die Gegebenheiten viel leichter gewesen wäre, als das Projekt den Gegebenheiten der gekauften Geräte anzupassen.


----------



## Joschi (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

Wo findet man denn die MC Gyver Teichbau seite finde nix


----------



## karsten. (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

in dem Du auf das blaue Wort klickst ... :


----------



## Joschi (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

Hallo ich meine ob jemand eine Idee hat wie ich einen Skimmer selber Bauen kann den ich dann auf das 110 er Rohr stecken kann,man muss ja nicht immer alles Kaufen.Hat jemand vielleicht so einen schonmal selber gebaut?


----------



## sabine71 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

Hallo Joschi,

ich habe mir gerade erst einen Skimmer gekauft, der auf ein 110er Rohr paßt.

Würde es dir helfen wenn ich die Einzelteile fotografiere damit du das Nachbauen kannst?


----------



## rainthanner (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich meine ob jemand eine Idee hat wie ich einen Skimmer selber Bauen kann den ich dann auf das 110 er Rohr stecken kann,man muss ja nicht immer alles Kaufen.Hat jemand vielleicht so einen schonmal selber gebaut?


 
Hallo Joschi, 

sieh mal hier in der Oase-Ersatzteilliste auf Seite 81 nach: 
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/extensions/ersatzteilliste/ersatzteilkatalog2007.pdf

Man benötigt nur Nummer 4 und 5 davon. 
Auf dein 110er Rohr machst du dann einen Übergang auf 125er und schon passt der Filterkorb und darauf der Schwimmring.  




Oder du machst es einfach so: 
Foto 





Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*



			
				dilot schrieb:
			
		

> Alles schön und gut; ich suche aber eine Bauanleitung für einen Schwimmskimmer. Könnte mir da jemand helfen?


 
 


Respekt für deinen ersten Beitrag. :crazy:




Gruß Rainer


----------



## karsten. (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

   ICH hatte es mir verkniffen !


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

Servus Joschi



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich meine ob jemand eine Idee hat wie ich einen Skimmer selber Bauen kann den ich dann auf das 110 er Rohr stecken kann,man muss ja nicht immer alles Kaufen.Hat jemand vielleicht so einen schonmal selber gebaut?


Deine Signatur:
Was hat man vom vielen Geld,wenn man keine Gesundheit Kaufen kann?

Was willst jetzt eigentlich :  

Kastenskimmer, Schwimmskimmer ?

Schau mal da  rein.

Nach deiner Signatur nach zu Urteilen ist Geld ja kein Thema für dich 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## rainthanner (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

Hallo Helmut, 

du bringst gerade was durcheinander.  


Einer heißt Joschi und der andere dilot. Dilot hat sich mal eben an den Beitrag rangeheftet.   
Der mit dem Schwimmskimmer ist dilot, der mit dem 110er Rohr ist Joschi.  


So glaub ich das zu mindest.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

Servus Rainer

Hast recht  

@ Joschi & dilot : *ENTSCHULDIGUNG*  hab da einiges verdreht  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Joschi (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

Digicat richtig,
wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.:


----------



## sabine71 (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Skimmer im Eigenbau*

Hier ein paar Fotos von meinem Skimmer

   

  

Das kurze Teil kommt auf ein 110er Rohr und das lange Rohr kommt darüber und kann die verschiedenen Wasserstände ausgleichen. In dem langen Rohr ist oben Styropor für den Auftrieb.

Ich habe den hier http://www.koi-discount.de/ gekauft (unter Fittings/PVC-Teile).


----------

